# teacher's classroom storage request



## g19fanatic (Apr 3, 2010)

My wife is a teacher and has requested that I make a shelf/"mailbox storage" unit as one of the first things i make w/ my new workshop (not even close to being finished yet and I'm getting bombarded w/ tons of ideas  )

i did a quick lil model of it in sketchup.









sketchup file located here:
www[DOT]mediafire.com/?iideotddejw

I feel this will be a great first test for my router and getting to know how to do simple dadoes. I will need a 3/4" and 1/4" dado bit (or just a 1/4" w/ a jig to get the exact thickness needed)

would MDF 3/4" ply be a good candidate (w/ 1/4" hardwood ply for the mailbox section) ? i will probably put a veneer trim on the front facing edges to give it a nice look... It will be painted and probably dinged/scratched a lot in her classroom so i'm not really worried about it being absolutely perfect.. just sturdy...


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

g19fanatic said:


> My wife is a teacher and has requested that I make a shelf/"mailbox storage" unit as one of the first things i make w/ my new workshop (not even close to being finished yet and I'm getting bombarded w/ tons of ideas  )
> 
> i did a quick lil model of it in sketchup.
> 
> ...


Kinda looks to Me as tho Your Wife knows Your worth. Lifemoves fast, I am not working because i hurt Myself, and I was in the beginning of a remodel on our house. That was 10 years ago. I still don't have My workshop started, but i have a storage space in the basement. After this remodel, I may have to add room for the shop! to many tools. Ha ha. Hold Your ground, someware, or You may not get it done


----------



## g19fanatic (Apr 3, 2010)

thought i'd post an update...

i finished her storage unit this past weekend (just in time for her to take it to school... as it starts back up w/ students coming this Wednesday).

She ended up and changed the final design to move one of the fixed upper areas to the bottom of the mail box section... not too bad. 

I was worried that after I was all done cutting and routing that it wouldn't fit together but turns out I can actually cut things to size correctly the first time 

here's a lil pic from my blackberry









using the router for this project was fun. It was my first time ever using one (father-in-law got me a fixed Black and Decker 7610 type 2 that was sitting around his basement) and it all worked without a hitch!! Dadoes fit nicely and looking forward to doing more interesting projects.

Next on the list, build myself a router table... then some window trim! anyone have some good jigs for making box joints (without a router table?)?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice work, Paul..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks great! I'm sure she'll brag about it to the other teachers... you may have requests for more.

I'm sure you've planned on this already, but I would suggest a strap or cleat to anchor the top of the cabinet to the wall so the kids can't tip it forward.

great project, very practical and well executed!


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

Nice!

I can just hear the "I want one too" comments


----------



## g19fanatic (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks everybody!

i went to drop it off at my wife's classroom and she almost tipped it over herself already... Lucky I had my drill w/ me and was able to fasten it to the wall very securely w/ some 550 paracord I had in my car!

I've already gotten 1 request for something else! Just wait till they see what box jointed corners will look like and i'll be getting more requests! Makes doing some woodworking quite enjoyable when you're not hassled to stop 

Speaking of box joints, anyone have any jigs for box jointing with a handheld router? I've looked far and wide but all of the jigs (and some really good ones at that) use a router table... which i do not have just yet... i plan on making a small cabinet using box joints to make a router table... but thats kinda the chicken and the egg scenario there...


----------

